
Chinese schools scanning children's brains to see if they are concentrating - onetimemanytime
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-schools-scan-brains-concentration-headbands-children-brainco-focus-a8728951.html
======
Fjolsvith
This brought to mind the Matrix movie where Neo finds out that people are
plugged into a big machine for that machine's benefit.

------
thatoneuser
Wow it would suck to live in China

